# Want to be a Police Officer---need advice



## wildcats07 (Jan 19, 2007)

Everyone on this site is in the same boat, we all have Social Anxiety which I feel is an illness like asthma or allergies. I have been seeing a psychiatrist for close to 8 years to help treat my anxiety. The first 6 years I was on SSRI's which basically killed my sex life so I eventually switched to 1 mg of klonopin per day as needed, I only usually take half because I like the feeling of taking 1 when something stessful arises. I also take 50 mg Metoprolol which helps with shaking and blushing. I have my anxiety like 90% under control, which is pretty good I think.


Anyway here is my question....I have the opportunity to apply to several police departments in my area (it's a really good job where I live in the country) and I am scared to disclose my mental health backround because I feel it would knock me out of the running. I have asked my doctor about my concerns and he really doesn't know how these Police Depts. may react. He has told me that he has had several clients become police officers but I think these people didn't disclose their anxiety/depression or go into their medication history. 


Should I hide my anxiety issues and basically lie and potentially get the job or do I tell the truth and open up a can of worms?????



Any ideas or experience would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## kokoloko (May 9, 2007)

I know where you're coming from. I'm training to be a nurse and obviously they do criminal and background checks but also health clearances. 

I have severe anxiety controlled by benzodiazepines and beta blockers too. Its working better than the SSRI's ever did. However, when my doctor found out I'd be doing nursing she said she would have to remove the benzodiazepines (im in London and theyre so against them here).

Anyway, the occupational health team I went to do ask about your mental health history... I played it down severely and suggest you do the same. The thing is the occupational health is usually seperate from your employer so even if you used to be really messed up but you are now fit for work you will probably get clearance. And none of that information should go to your police employers... just the fact that you got clearance from occupational health is all and everything else is confidential. So I said my anxiety is better and I was just going through a tough time (even though I know it's here for a long time) and I said self help books worked great at changing my attitude (which is only somewhat true) and they said theyre happy enough with that. 

All they want is a letter from my consultant for a condition not related and I'm cleared for the hospital work. I think if you answer "no" to all the conditions they will not investigate further and will clear you immediately. If you answer yes and your doctor says you are fit in writing then they will clear you....

... this is how it works in UK but cant be that different. good luck. its so stressful being stigmatised for an anxiety disorder - especially in the world of work.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

That's a hard one. If you admit to ever having any mental health issues you risk them having reservations about giving a gun to a "nut job" or having a loaded weapon in the hands of someone "impaired" by drugs. Do you intend to stay on Klonopin -- which I assume they test for (I assume given the potentially life & death nature of police work their drug tests would be rather complete and not leave out benzos).

There are some in the pro-gun community who fear future anti-gun administrations (read: Democrats) will do things like use veterans' records of PTSD to ban millions of veterans from ever being able to own a firearm, all because they once told their military shrink about having a nightmare due to the horrors of war they saw. You might note some irony in taking rights away from people who fought to defend those rights.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Tell them the truth if and when they ask for it, which I'm sure they will at some point before officially employing you. Trying to hide it now and getting the job could prove down the line to be much worse than telling the truth now and being turned down.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

If you really want the job dont say anything. SA will mark you as unstable and you wont get hired. Its nothing personal but a police department will not take a risk. Keep it a secret.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

mcnabj said:


> If you really want the job dont say anything. SA will mark you as unstable and you wont get hired. Its nothing personal but a police department will not take a risk. Keep it a secret.


I have to agree although I have to wonder if meds show up in the drug test...I just took one a few days ago and it tested for amphetamines, opiates, marijuana, cocaine, hmmm two others but I cannot remember right now what they were...


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

The only drugs they will test you for are weed, speed, lsd, benzos and alcohol. SSRI/SSNRI's wont be tested for. Stop all drugs 30 days before a test and admit nothing. Good luck and I cant stress enough to keep your sa a secret if you want to become a cop.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Not to be a party pooper, but there must be a reason why people with SA aren't considered good candidates for police officers :um. If SA impedes your job as a cop, then you really shouldn't take the safety and lives of others into your hands.


----------



## mcnabj (May 21, 2005)

korey said:


> Not to be a party pooper, but there must be a reason why people with SA aren't considered good candidates for police officers :um. If SA impedes your job as a cop, then you really shouldn't take the safety and lives of others into your hands.


This is a good point. A nervous person with a gun can be bad.


----------



## starmedic23 (Aug 2, 2013)

*Cop*

I work as a medic for a busy dept. and I got hired even though i take anxiety meds. I have been a medic for 10 years and love my job, and news flash there are many cops,firefighters,and paramedics that are on anxiety meds. Don't lie that you don't take anxiety meds because it will show up in your urine test if your taking benzos. Also in your processing make sure during your physical that you put down you have social anxiety for med. hx. It really depends on the departments doctor. As long as the Departments doctor has no issue with it they will hire you.Another tip if you have a relationship with your primary doctor have that doctor write a letter saying that being on this medication will not hinder your performance in the academy.

I hear ya bro it can be frustrating when people hear your're on anxiety meds because the say you cant do this job or that job. I made it through my academy with people that wern't on any meds and passed and they didn't. Don't give up on your dream


----------



## 0R0 (Jul 25, 2013)

Its fine, I'm sure there's tons of cops out there already with mental health issues:idea


----------



## Burnaby (Feb 13, 2013)

the only qualification you need to be a police officer is to have a low IQ and a bit of an ******* which don't you seem be (jk , I love police officers! uhummmmm, uhummmm cleaning my throat) so don't won't even worry about the anxiety part.


----------



## TeenyBeany (Sep 3, 2008)

starmedic23 said:


> I work as a medic for a busy dept. and I got hired even though i take anxiety meds. I have been a medic for 10 years and love my job, and news flash there are many cops,firefighters,and paramedics that are on anxiety meds. Don't lie that you don't take anxiety meds because it will show up in your urine test if your taking benzos. Also in your processing make sure during your physical that you put down you have social anxiety for med. hx. It really depends on the departments doctor. As long as the Departments doctor has no issue with it they will hire you.Another tip if you have a relationship with your primary doctor have that doctor write a letter saying that being on this medication will not hinder your performance in the academy.
> 
> I hear ya bro it can be frustrating when people hear your're on anxiety meds because the say you cant do this job or that job. I made it through my academy with people that wern't on any meds and passed and they didn't. Don't give up on your dream


This is perfect advice. The investigators take everything into consideration. In cali, the application process is done in steps (application, physical agility, psych eval, polygraph, background, and I think i'm missing another one). You do NOT want to lie anywhere, because if you do, you're not only done with that department, but you'll be done with any future applications. Background investigator's contact all other departments with whom you have applied. And yes, there are officers, firefighters, teachers, and the like on anti-anxiety medications...

Only reason I didn't get hired as a dispatcher was because I was going through a divorce... they just want to be sure you're mentally stable. Divorce was more imperative than controlled social anxiety to give you an idea


----------

